# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Дистиллятор укрепляющая колонна самогонный аппарат

## viv74viv

Продам изготовлю на заказ укрепляющую колонну, чистая пищевая медь. Высота 82 см, дефлегматор 20 см, прямоточный холодильник 40 см. вход 3/4 или 1 дюйм   мама-папа на выбор. Выход 8 мм. Неоднократно испробован на 65 литровом кубе с зерновой и сахарный брагах, а так же на СС. На малых скоростях выдаёт 93%. цена 1500 гр. Предоплата 50%, Порядочность гарантирую

----------


## viv74viv

берём

----------


## viv74viv

> Как она работает ?


 видео не моё      https://youtu.be/clJMjM3WyF8

----------


## viv74viv

> Видео посмотрел. Но хочется понять принцип работы этой техники , её устройство.


 с какой целью интересуешся ?

----------


## april26

> Хочу понять - за что деньги платить ?


 Тогда стоит внимательно проштудировать http://forum.homedistiller.ru/
Ибо это в двух словах никто тебе не объяснит.

----------


## viv74viv

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.07.2015 в 08:47 ----------

[/COLOR]продам

----------


## viv74viv

гоним дома

----------


## lenochka*

Телефончик в личку,спасибо

----------


## viv74viv

Забыл указать телефон, 0674877530 Игорь

----------


## viv74viv

попугай за 250 гр

----------


## viv74viv

Появилось название -  укрепляющая колонна  "Кума 28-82"

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.08.2015 в 08:21 ----------

Для тех, кому лень считать...  Вот оптимальные внутренние диаметры паровых трубок прямоточника для различных максимальных мощностей нагрева.
1 кВт   -   6-7мм
1,5 кВт   -   8-8мм
2 кВт   -   9-10мм
2,5 кВт   -   10-11мм
3 кВт   -   11-12мм
3,5 кВт   -   12-13мм
4 кВт   -   12-14мм
5 кВт   -   14-15мм
6 кВт   -   15-17мм
8 кВт   -   17-20мм
10 кВт   -   20-22мм
На мою можно грузить смело 5 Кватт

----------


## viv74viv

Кум 35-84, сегодня забрал довольный клиент. (высота 84 см, восходящая 35 мм длина 50 см, дефлегматор 20 см, диаметр 28-22, прямоточник 45 см, диаметр 22-18)

----------


## viv74viv

продам[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.09.2015 в 09:29 ----------

----------


## viv74viv

продам попугай 250 гр.

----------


## viv74viv

ПРОДАМ СДЕЛАЮ

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

гоним

----------


## viv74viv

Цена "28-82"-63$. "35-84"-95$. Попугай 10$. Использую припой SANHO Sn97Cu3 , флюс пасту SANHO №3

----------


## viv74viv

Цена "28-82"-63$. "35-84"-95$. Попугай 10$. по курсу на день оплаты

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## гора

> А если бы холодильник из нержи сделать. На http://labspirt.com/ начитался, что в медных аппаратах еще делают луженый холодильник, чтобы не было прямого соприкосновения жидкости и меди.Может я не совсем разобрался со всем этим.


 Так парняга и написал,что сделает как и зачем,мало того,я думаю,что и попробовать даст чего из него можно сотворить.

----------


## ukrvagon

красиво))где на поселке?

----------


## GAVA007

Честно шедевр

----------


## viv74viv

Вот ещё работа "ЧИЛЛЕР" для сусла     https://youtu.be/0GVKPVd9L6M

----------


## viv74viv

> красиво))где на поселке?


 Добровольского /10 линия, звоните 0674877530 Игорь

----------


## viv74viv

Укороченная с длинным носиком.....

----------


## viv74viv

Рабочий момент....

----------


## viv74viv

Очередной заказ в квадрате поехал в г. Шепетовка.

----------


## viv74viv

Заказ : Колонна 35-84 + царга 50 см + попугай поехали в Полтаву....

----------


## viv74viv

Цена "28-82"-63$. "35-84"-95$. Попугай 10$. царга диаметр 35мм длина 50 см - 20$. царга диаметр 28 мм длина 50 см - 17$ по курсу на день оплаты.

----------


## viv74viv

ГОНИМ дома

----------


## Бармалей)

Вы прямо как змей искуситель.)))

Подскажите, что надо (какое Ваше оборудование), для того, чтобы за один заход сделать 8-10 литров? И какая сумма?

----------


## ttodessa100

тоже интересно-как с нуля начать?
что для этого нужно
интересует без использования водопровода

----------


## viv74viv

гоним...

----------


## viv74viv

Общая высота 120 см, восходящая 35 мм, съёмная, , деф 25 см из 42й, прямоток 93 см, съёмный внутренняя труба 18 мм из нержи, диоптр DN32. клампы DN40.

----------


## yuriy79

а сусловарку с чилером собирете?

----------


## viv74viv

гоним дома и на даче

----------


## viv74viv

берём, заказываем 0674877530 Игорь

----------


## viv74viv

Гоним для себя.

----------


## viv74viv

Продам

----------


## viv74viv

Гоним и перегоняем.

----------


## viv74viv

Можно и фруктовые браги перегонять

----------


## viv74viv

Самая младшая модель (цена 65$) , высота 82 см, резьба подключения на куб 1" дюйм, подвод отвод вводы и продукта 8 мм

----------


## viv74viv

гоним дома, все мои продажи для домашнего гона....       http://olx.ua/list/user/5DzE/

----------


## viv74viv

Перегоняем, пробуем,  а потом гоним...

----------


## lenya_8

прикольно

----------


## Бармалей)

> прикольно


 Прикольно?

ШЕДЕВР!!!

----------


## viv74viv

Высота 110 см., резьба дюйм с четвертью, восходящая 35 мм, деф 25 см из 42й трубы, холодильник рабочая 80 см, разборная.

----------


## viv74viv

Может кому надо ??? Барботер для парогенератора. сделаю на заказ.Размеры представленного : общая длина 45 см, резьба для подсоединения гибкого шланга 1/2", резьба вворачивания в куб вместо тэна 11/4" (дюйм с четвертью), длина рабочей части с отверстиями 38 см, заглушка съёмная для удобства промывки. материал медь латунь. 12$.

----------


## viv74viv

Дети в школу, пора гнать...[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.09.2016 в 20:27 ----------

----------


## CoMrAdE!

Напишите телефон и мыло в личку. Есть несколько вопросов. Спасибо.

----------


## viv74viv

самая дешёвая  водяра уже 120 гр !!!!

----------


## CoMrAdE!

Сегодня забрал свою колонну сделанную по спецзаказу. Ну, что могу сказать -  Игорь великолепный мастер и очень знающий спец в этом вопросе. Всё чётко, очень быстро, аккуратно, без проволочек, даже с фотоотчётами о ходе работы.

На фотках сама колонна 1400 мм, чудо-переходник с резьбы 1-1/4" на нержавеющий кламп, медные кольца (насадка).

В общем, всё супер. Рекомендую!

----------


## Norton

однако))метр сорок)) хороша!

----------


## viv74viv

> однако))метр сорок)) хороша!


 Даже у меня метр двадцать...

----------


## CoMrAdE!

> Даже у меня метр двадцать...


 И это я ещё думаю о  диоптре! Сейчас перегоняю сырец, холодильник реально бомбезный -  охладить может любую АЭС

----------


## Norton

можно куб в приямок помещать)) вниз долбить удобнее,пыль в глаза не сыплется

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.10.2016 в 23:04 ----------

Игорь ,видео я так понял по попугаю твое?))

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

ап

----------


## viv74viv

На Новый Год сбывается всё, даже то, что прежде сбыть не удавалось.

----------


## valera_od

> На Новый Год сбывается всё, даже то, что прежде сбыть не удавалось.


 +++ Поддержу тему. Всех с наступающим Рождеством!

----------


## viv74viv

Изготовлю на заказ

----------


## viv74viv

Прямоток из меди , длина рубашки 70 см, общая 80 см, с носиком 85 см, Выполнен труба в трубе 15/22 мм, с использованием редукционных тройников и резьб на 1/2"(пол дюйма) , в рубашке намотана проволока и пропаяна для улучшения кпд.

----------


## RECON05

> ап


 К чему эта штука прикручивается?

----------


## RECON05

Спасибо, посмотрел.

----------


## viv74viv

сделаю

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

Продам

----------


## Ed.

ушёл изучать: 
http://forum.homedistiller.ru/index.php?topic=107910.0...

----------


## viv74viv

Высота 110 см, ф35мм, дэф длиной 22 см, ф42мм, под дэфом впаян узел отбора голов,  холодильник 80 см рабочая длина, съёмный , три клампа DN40, на холодильнике и дэфе впаяны резьбы 1/4" под быстросъёмные фитинги для подключения воды, цена и вопросы по телефону 0674877530.

----------


## RECON05

Добрый день.
Этот куб, на сколько литров?
Не могу понять, он греет от сети или от газа?

----------


## viv74viv

> Добрый день.
> Этот куб, на сколько литров?
> Не могу понять, он греет от сети или от газа?


 На данном фото он используется как "подставка" для колонны. Я его использую в качестве парогенератора. (объём 17л, нагрев внешний)

----------


## RECON05

Добрый вечер.
У вас есть Вайбер?

----------


## viv74viv

> Добрый вечер.
> У вас есть Вайбер?


  да, 0674877530

----------


## viv74viv

продам.

----------


## viv74viv

гоним

----------


## viv74viv

Гоним дома, пьём с кумом.

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

Попуга для непрерывного контроля спиртуозности.

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

продам сделаю

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## Marilka

А как ухаживать за медью? Она зеленым не покрывается, пока лежит без дела?

----------


## viv74viv

> А как ухаживать за медью? Она зеленым не покрывается, пока лежит без дела?


 Нет не покрывается, только темнеет.

----------


## стрелок008

Добрый день.А полностью в сборе колона и бак сколько стоит будет.

----------


## yra100

> Добрый день.А полностью в сборе колона и бак сколько стоит будет.


 имне интересно узнать цену

----------


## Бармалей)

> Добрый день.А полностью в сборе колона и бак сколько стоит будет.


 Вы сейчас задали вопрос типа: а сколько стоит автомобиль?

Если Вы хоть раз имели дело с покупкой автомобиля, Вы меня поймете.)))

----------


## yra100

> Вы сейчас задали вопрос типа: а сколько стоит автомобиль?
> 
> Если Вы хоть раз имели дело с покупкой автомобиля, Вы меня поймете.)))


 а если человек ни разу не покупал автомобиль? то что? и к чему ваше высказывания?

----------


## viv74viv

А я разве продаю баки или "полностью в сборе"  ???

----------


## Бармалей)

> а если человек ни разу не покупал автомобиль? то что? и к чему ваше высказывания?


 Судя по всему, Вы никогда ничего не покупали.

----------


## yra100

> Судя по всему, Вы никогда ничего не покупали.


 самооценка у вас сударь завышена

----------


## Бармалей)

> самооценка у вас сударь завышена


 Как скажете.))))

----------


## viv74viv

Вложение 12967294Вложение 12967295

----------


## Marilka

Красавишна!  :smileflag:

----------


## viv74viv

Продам диоптр на 1,5" с хомутом и прокладкой в комплекте.

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## Nata84

Покупал колонну у данного продавца больше года назад. Аппаратом доволен, сделано все аккуратно, добротно. При правильном использовании, (спиртовые дрожжи, осветлении браги, отбор голов,хвостов, угольный фильтр) даже вторую перегонку не хочется делать. Посторонний Запах и привкус отсутствует.  Кто переживает по поводу окисления меди... Чистится элементарно и дешево за 15 минут. Пакетик лимонной кислоты разводим в немного горяченькой водичке, и что можно замачиваем, куда можно заливаем, остальное обильно смачиваем и потираем. После споласкиваем проточной водой и насухо вытираем. Всё, как новая. Вообще за все время чистил 2 раза а после каждого использования достаточно сполоснуть и протереть насухо.

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

UP

----------


## viv74viv

cltkf.

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## My house

Здравствуйте, интересует аппарат производительностью 3-4 л/час по сырцу, с дефлегматором, емкость куба 60 литров. Материал медь. Соединения (метизы)-сталь. Сообщите за сколько можно изготовить. время, стоимость.

----------


## viv74viv

Данная модель способна выдать 6-8 л/ч по сырцу. кубами не занимаюсь.

----------


## My house

Сколько стоит в исполнении материала- 1. медь 2. серебро?

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## Sharikoff888

Благодарю, все качественно и отличная работа.)))

----------


## viv74viv

> Благодарю, все качественно и отличная работа.)))


 На здоровье))))

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

ап

----------


## viv74viv

Цена уже 1700 грн

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

1700

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

продам

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

1750

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

1850 грн

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

1850

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

1850 грн

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

2300

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

up

----------


## viv74viv

2600

----------

